
Ask HN: R or other non-Python languages for data science work - tixocloud
Hi fellow HN-ers,<p>Wondering if anyone knows any companies that use R and other non-Python languages for non-academic data science work?
======
alexgmcm
Where I work atm (it's a big corporation) we use about 50% R, 50% Python -
it's up to the data scientist. It might be 40% R, 60% Python these days.

Honestly, you could use Julia or FORTRAN or whatever you want so long as you
get the work done.

I use Python though.

